# 1mm sheshou from Dankun



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I received my long awaited order from Dankun yesterday. I got a few rolls of 1mm Sheshou flat band material. I was intrigued when I saw Wayne Martin from Catty-shack going on about how great the stuff is. I honestly have not had another 1mm band to compare with, but my first impression is its definitely worth the money. I paid either $18.00 or $21.00 a 2 meter roll, Its been a month and I forgot. I cut 3 band sets 2 at 1" , and last set wound up 7/8". I have a 35" draw I set at 7" active length to my warrior roo pouch and began the carnage. It took me a few shots to get used to the pull. Then it was magic, I was able to shoot 1/2" steel with the trajectory of 3/8". I broke my spinner from 10 meters. I have attached a few photos for fun. Of my poor spinner and the group I shot this am. after my muscles stopped shaking. The band has a smooth draw feels silky and extremely strong . I will follow up with speed testing and more info when my chrony shows up its on the slow boat apparently also. I am curious what the fps is, I was able to shoot fast enough to cut a card with the 1/2" steel. Well thanks for taking a min to have a look. I will buy some gzk just so I can compare the two, but I definitely like this stuff. Thanks Wayne for your Waffling on about it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Gonna have to pick me up some...sounds like great stuff ..

Thanks for sharing 

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Quick update, 320 shots on 7/8" wide band set. Tiny tear, could maybe get 20-30 more, but i do not want to get slapped in the hand by that.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love bustin stuff up and hearing stories of people shootn big stuff. It does seem like the bands should have lasted longer than 325.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I love this forum....I learn so much every time I log on.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very informative post, Wreck-it Thanks for sharing


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> It does seem like the bands should have lasted longer than 325.


One of the reviews says the band life is a bit shorter than Precise but I'm curious to hear back on some more testing as I'd like to find some 1mm to get some 7/16" and 1/2" steel screaming.


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've only heard great things about these bands! Might just have to give them a try myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Manly stuff 1mm. I’m knackered after .7. Must be getting old.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree, 1mm sheshou is super stuff, the thinner sheshou is good too. What I like about it is the stretch, it stretches forever.


----------

